# MISC | Model Railways



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

I dunno if virtual model railroading counts, but basically I've been doing some stuff on the computer for several years now. Some pictures:










































Before anyone goes on bashing this for "not looking real enough", please bear with me: the software platform, believe it or not, is actually Roller Coaster Tycoon 3! It's a surprisingly old game (released 2004), but it's done wonders and as of my current budget, I don't feel that I can afford buying other train sims, not that I want any. 

The main reason why I stick with RCT3 is because the level of detail isn't high enough in other train sims and there's no real joy of building - for most of them, it simply involves driving down pre-built routes; on the other hand, nearly everything in the pictures above are custom-built: the viaducts were built piece-by-piece from custom scenery packs, as are the rocks and catenary lines. Credits go to Justin Chan for designing the trains.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ I like them very much, both their sur/realism are quite pleasing  one needn't justify her/his passion either 



Fascinating, 80-year-old garden model:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Visiting (touring?) British models on an American set in the USA ​


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

That garden railway is fantastic, will be on my to-do list when I next visit the UK next.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I agree, it *is* indeed 








(Skip 20-second-long intro ) 1'00"  -- *mute!* :wallbash:​


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to have a layout a couple of years ago.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^







-- May I ask what happened to it?






















No more centipede after 0'49" ​


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

trainrover said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, I had to move to another smaller apartment, so I cut down the whole layout.

H0 scale is very bulky but I still have another layout in z-scale. Later on I can post some pictures of it.


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Good videos Trainrover!!! I still don´t have space to build my Märklin...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Thank you, elnordico.

I'm sorry to hear that, NorikNerd. You're ambitious, going for Z scale, for a brief glance at the scarcity of Z-scale train videos some months ago seemed to tell me that that scale still hadn't become popular (I remember Hamleys having a small set on display on their hobby floor, back in the late 1970s) ... I say ambitious because I can't imagine much variety of models to be acquiring :dunno:


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

trainrover said:


> Thank you, elnordico.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, NorikNerd. You're ambitious, going for Z scale, for a brief glance at the scarcity of Z-scale train videos some months ago seemed to tell me that that scale still hadn't become popular (I remember Hamleys having a small set on display on their hobby floor, back in the late 1970s) ... I say ambitious because I can't imagine much variety of models to be acquiring :dunno:


Z-scale is very practical, you can build a layout on a small space, but the locomotives are not very reliable, they easilly brake. Besides that z-scale is very expensive. I have bought all my z-scale second hand.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I know, it's a very attractive scale, although its variety and cost appear prohibitive. May I ask how easy is it to fix your locos yourself, e.g., replacing the brushes, resoldering a lead (cheesh, must I be revealing my age here? :|)?


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! and of course the use of a pair o´glasses...


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

trainrover said:


> I know, it's a very attractive scale, although its variety and cost appear prohibitive. May I ask how easy is it to fix your locos yourself, e.g., replacing the brushes, resoldering a lead (cheesh, must I be revealing my age here? :|)?


you can change motor-coals, which wear out after some time. But you need 
a magnifying glass. If the inductor brakes, you have to get a new one and they are expensive, second hand inductors are hard to get by. 

H0-locos are much more reliable and sometimes even cheaper.



Some of my locos in z-scale.^^


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Motor coals, inductors -- that vocabulary must've too much for me in my mid-childhood :runaway: The detail to your steam loco there's impressive what with its smallness :uh:

Dang, elnordico, I've been caught *again*  Well, at least I still handle objects --such as NordikNerd's lower trains there :naughty:-- nimbly


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Neat  Makes me altogether wonder if an average NY'er would have a nervous breakdown if her/his environment become unusually quiet, coz noisiness enouraged around (throughout?) a botanical-garden setting strikes me as really odd, what with the sound files to their models and all


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

More of my z-scale

One disadvantage: the rolling stock avaliable is very limited. Most locos and waggons are models of german, swiss originals.


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

I don´t mind the design of german-swiss models, but would be nice to see other famous international models, nice scenery NordikN.
Trainrover: plant lovers and model train ones signed a peace accord for a while...hahahahaha


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------

